# looking to buy a vr6



## mike7810 (Apr 20, 2011)

im looking to buy a 200 vr6 glx jetta it has a auto trans should i stay way or go for it


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Go for it.


----------



## jimmyvdubb5 (Apr 3, 2011)

is that a 200 a.d or 200 b.c VR? :sly:


----------



## jimmyvdubb5 (Apr 3, 2011)

JK glwts my friend.. ive been lookin for a VR myself:thumbup:


----------



## johnmk3vr6 (May 21, 2011)

*Vr6??*

I have a white vr6 manual trans. 89xxx miles on motor and body ? Leather  4000


----------

